# Viscount Aerospace frame and death fork



## rideahiggins (Jan 16, 2017)

I found this Viscount with the aluminum "Death fork" I have never seen one before. I guess this one didn't get the recall notice.


----------



## sam (Jan 16, 2017)

Death fork was a bit over stated---none ever broke that I know of. They ride good,the BB is kinds strange as I recall---no threading or off threading(?) and the spindle is not sq tapered but cut flat so you need to change that or find the cranks for that bike.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 16, 2017)

I have 2 Viscounts. One like yours and the other was repainted.  Fillet brazed frames similar to Schwinn Super Sports.  The painted bike still had the death fork and it lives in my basement after I replaced it.  The other the owner was mad because the fork was replaced when he had the bike in for service.  He liked the ride with the death fork better.  The white bike was $35 last Spring.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Jan 16, 2017)

Forgot the pictures.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2017)

I think it's a little extreme to say that no cast aluminum forks ever broke.  To begin with, it was an answer searching for a question that never existed.  
There was never any reason to make a cast aluminum fork other than to have something to advertise.  
Calling it a death fork may sound extreme, but what does happen if your front fork suddenly evaporates (rhetorical question).  
Especially then, any bike that was built would find it's way to cyclocross racing.  
In our litigious society, it doesn't take much of a repeat failure rate to put a company out of business.  

The bikes themselves are straight-gage tubing, comparable to Raleigh Grand Prix.  They were outfitted nicely, and along with their sister line Lambert used their version of the TA crankset.  

All said, you have yourself a collectible there. Probably never worth a lot, but as Roger shows, they can be shined up to beauties and undoubtedly ridden safely if sensibly.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 17, 2017)

The aluminum didn't break at least not often.  The fork came apart because the steer tube was connected to the fork with pins and they failed.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2017)

fair enough - thanks Roger.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 21, 2017)

I have had a few of these over the years the Viscount cranks where very cool looking as for the forks I heard the claims of them failing.


----------

